

A Bullshit Generator for the New Web Economy - hazz
http://bsgen30.com/

======
fizwhiz
This is brilliant! What's hilarious and equally disturbing is that I get to
hear several PMs at my workplace say this kind of stuff on a weekly basis:

"Empowering disruptive intelligence."

On a side note, I'm very curious to learn how you're actually generating the
BS. Are you just using a long list of BS sentences and randomly pulling a
sentence from your corpus? Or is there any more cleverness here?

And please, the only acceptable answer will be one with more BS. Thanks.

------
ArekDymalski
"Integrate intensely virtualized trust in HTML5."

Hmm, some startups are actually doing that ;)

